# Benefits for young mothers?



## Christine1993

Just wondering what benefits i would be entitled to before and after baby comes? Im sixteen and not working so i have no income just now. I live in scotland so sometimes the whole benefits thing is different from the rest of the uk which makes things like this tricky! Any advice would help. Thankaaa x


----------



## Love Bunny

Hummm well I'm in the midlands soo... Maybe a bit tricky - but ill tell you what I know!! You _might_ be entitled to income support if your not in college or at school or working - but only when your 29 weeks can you start claiming. If your still living at home with your mum and dad then I think its unlikely you'll be entitled to JSA as you are still seen as a child at 16 and your parents are expected to provide for you until your 18. It was different for me as I moved out at 15 enabling me to go onto JSA aged 16. You _might_ be entitled to child tax credits when your baby is born and you will deffinatly be entitled to child benefit. If you are on income support you will be entitled to SureStart Maternity Grant (upto £500 depending on your circumstance) which you can claim from 29wks til 3 months after the baba is born OR when you are in receipt for tax credits. You will also deffinatly be entitled to HIP (Health In Pregnancy) which you can claim from 29wks also :)

Ring your local job centre or go to connexions and they will tell you everything you need to know about applying and stuff and what your eligable for!

Good luck =D xX


----------



## Christine1993

Thankyou that was really helpful :D xx


----------



## etcetera

I was wondering this too


----------

